# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > ARM >  توسعه نرم افزار برای دستگاه پوز

## Quantum3629

با سلام خدمت اساتید عزیز
ببخشید تو این تالار این تاپیک رو ایجاد کردم فقط هدفم این بود که شاید دوستان تو این زمینه کار انجام دادن.اگه کمکم کنید ممنون میشم

من یک دستگاه پوز دارم که Embeded linux روش نصبه و پروسسورش هم A8-32 bit و یکسری API هم دارم برای پیاده سازی نرم افزار که به زبان c,C++‎‎‎ هست ولی نمیدونم باید از کجا start کار رو بزنم و یک نرم افزار customize شده براش طراحی کنم و رو دستگاه بارگذاری کنم.

----------


## behnia_k

سلام
معمولا این سیستم ها نمونه برنامه با خود دارند که شما باید آن را توسعه دهید.
ضمنا اگر از منبع درستی سیستم خود را تهیه کرده باشید باید مستندات آن را هم که چگونگی انجام کار توضیح داده شده گرفته باشید. اگر به هردلیلی این مشتندات را نگرفته اید بهتر است بطور کامل آنها را از طرف مقابل درخواست کنید تا در آینده به مشکلی برنخورید.

----------

